# Sundern Hagen 2010



## curago (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,werde in Sundern mein erstes rennen machen.
Da es dort 3 verschidene Streckenlängen gibt,meine Frage:
Hat jemand infos über die jeweiligen Höhenprofiele?
Kann mich noch nicht zwischen Funmarathon(30 KM) und Halbmarathon entscheiden.
Da ich bald 40 werde meinten meine Kinder ich sollte lieber in die Rehaklinik....
Zum Trainingszustand:Bin bei jedem Wetter draussen im Wald,seit August 2800 KM gefahren,allerdings nicht auf Tempo,sondern locker weg.
Fahrtechnisch müsste es passen.
Zu welcher Strecke würdet ihr mir raten,möchte nicht unter Krämpfen und krichend die Ziellinie erreichen..
Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Februar 2010)

die mittelstrecke solltest du mit deinem trainingsstand locker schaffen!

sundern war letztes jahr mein 2. rennen überhaupt, und ich habs überstanden.
bin die mittelstrecke in 3h23min gefahren und war im ziel ganz schön geschafft, aber glücklich. am jahresende in langenberg bin ich die mittelstrecke (83km) dann in 4h17min gefahren. habe mich also gesteigert.
trainingskilometer hatte ich vorher auch nicht grade viele.

fahrtechnisch ist es nicht anspruchsvoll. ist ja fast alles waldautobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curago (5. Februar 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort,kannst du mir noch etwas über das Höhenprofil sagen?


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Februar 2010)

Guck mal hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.43631.html

Da hast du schon mal die Mitteldistanz!

MFG


----------



## SBIKERC (10. Februar 2010)

habe mich gestern angemeldet
gibt es eine Meldeliste???

habe keine gefunden


----------



## lone_wolf (11. Februar 2010)

Meldeliste gibt es, wenn die ersten Zahlungseingänge registriert werden - war zumindest in den letzten Jahren so.

Auch angemeldet, und die Vorfreude in den Backen...


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Februar 2010)

alles klar danke
Geld habe ich schon überwiesen


----------



## keep_rolling (11. Februar 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> habe mich gestern angemeldet
> gibt es eine Meldeliste???
> 
> habe keine gefunden



... das ist aber jemand ganz heiß 

Helmut


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Februar 2010)

ja soll ja nachher auch unter die ersten gehen


----------



## Honigblume (12. Februar 2010)

Hab mich auch angemeldet, für den Funmarathon.


----------



## r19andre (12. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ja da simma dabei.

und ne Woche vorher Kellerwald.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Hab mich auch angemeldet, für den Funmarathon.



Hi Du 

Schön, dann sehen wir uns.

MItteldistanz dieses Jahr


----------



## luna007 (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo , ich habe mich für meinen allerersten  Wettkampf angemeldet für den Funmarathon ist noch jemand neu dabei oder alles alte HASEN


----------



## apoptygma (15. Februar 2010)

luna007 schrieb:


> Hallo , ich habe mich für meinen allerersten  Wettkampf angemeldet für den Funmarathon ist noch jemand neu dabei oder alles alte HASEN



Ja, neu auf der Mitteldistanz 

In 2009 war mein allererstes Rennen auch die Kurzdistanz Sundern


----------



## luna007 (15. Februar 2010)

Hi , dann wünsche ich dir viel erfolg und vielleicht fahre ich die nächstes Jahr auch mit


----------



## apoptygma (15. Februar 2010)

luna007 schrieb:


> Hi , dann wünsche ich dir viel erfolg und vielleicht fahre ich die nächstes Jahr auch mit



Dto.  Is ne schöne Stimmung und ne gute Orga da.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (16. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ich werde auch die Fun Klasse fahren.
Nach etwa10 Jahren ohne jeglichen Wettkampf will ich mich erst mal langsam herantasten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luna007 (17. Februar 2010)

hallo , ich freue mich schon drauf  und werde die strecke 1-2 wochen vorher abfahren um zu sehen was da so abgeht.. wünsche dir viel erfolg und vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja .. gruß


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2010)

luna007 schrieb:


> hallo , ich freue mich schon drauf  und werde die strecke 1-2 wochen vorher abfahren um zu sehen was da so abgeht.. wünsche dir viel erfolg und vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja .. gruß



Es wird da, so denke ich,  auch wieder 1-2 offzielle Trainingstouren da geben.

Mir hat das viel gebracht, gerade vor dem allerersten Rennen überhaupt, mir das vorher mal angesehen zu haben (auch wenn es da, außer der schönen Aussicht ) nicht so viel zu sehen gibt.

Infos über den Boden da wäre aber von Euch dann aber super ("Wie kindskopfgross is der Schotter dieses Jahr?"


----------



## SBIKERC (18. Februar 2010)

hat jetzt schon jemand eine Meldeliste gefunden ???


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> hat jetzt schon jemand eine Meldeliste gefunden ???



Moin!

Nö, bis getz noch nicht....wenn da mal was gefunden wird, Laut geben


----------



## Honigblume (18. Februar 2010)

Rolle ist endlich da und aufgebaut (pünktlich zum Sonnenschein *augenroll*) und es geht an die Grundlage.... was dann auch mal Zeit wurde.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Rolle ist endlich da und aufgebaut (pünktlich zum Sonnenschein *augenroll*) und es geht an die Grundlage.... was dann auch mal Zeit wurde.



Es wird noch genug Regen kommen 

Ich bin ganz froh, wenn die Grundlageneierei bei mir bald langsam ein wenig ein Ende nimmt (bin ja schließlich getz auch schon seit Anfang Dezember dabei)


----------



## Honigblume (18. Februar 2010)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr  hab keine Lust alle paar Tage die Reifen zu wechseln... könnt ja auch nen zweites Laufrad..... könnt aber auch nen zweit Bike....

Wobei ich das zweit Bike auf jeden Fall besser fänd


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr  hab keine Lust alle paar Tage die Reifen zu wechseln... könnt ja auch nen zweites Laufrad..... könnt aber auch nen zweit Bike....
> 
> Wobei ich das zweit Bike auf jeden Fall besser fänd



Ich hab ja mein damaliges Erstbike auf der Rolle stehen. Zweites Laufrad macht aber wenn auf jeden Fall dafür Sinn.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (18. Februar 2010)

@luna007
Danke wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg!
Falls es eine Starterliste mit Startnr geben wird, dann gebe ich meine mal durch. 




ma zum Thema Grundlagen ich bin auch seit diesem Winter das erste mal dabei drinnen zu fahren. Sprich 3 Std Spinning + 2 x 2 Std GA 

Bin mal gespannt wie ich dieses Jahr aus dem Winter komme.


----------



## Kerian (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
es ist seit kurzem eine Anmeldestatistik draussen..
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flicks (20. Februar 2010)

Heute ist die Starterliste drin....


----------



## r19andre (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,
naja mit den vorläufigen Startnummern und noch nicht bezahlt geht ja gar nicht.

Habe sofort bezahlt und rot markiert, Kollege dei Tage später und hat schon eine Nummer ?!?!?!

Naja hoffe die gehen das wirklich nach Eingang des Startgelds durch und verteilen dann die Nummern. 

Will nicht so weit hinten stehen 

Viel Spass dort allen

Andre


----------



## Eisensau (20. Februar 2010)

Bin im letzten Jahr zum ersten Mal in Sundern gefahren. Dieses Jahr soll es dann die 100er sein. Hab dazu mal ein paar Fragen:

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo das Höhenprofil?

Ist die Strecke die Gleiche wie im letzten Jahr?

Wird in der zweiten Runde die selbe Strecke noch einmal gefahren (bzw biegt man da irgendwo wieder auf die erste Runde ein weil Start und Ziel ja nicht am gleichen Ort sind) ? 

Hat man als normal Sterblicher auch eine Chance auf den B Block, vorrausgesetzt man hat sich sehr früh angemeldet?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## scotty33 (21. Februar 2010)

Eisensau schrieb:


> Bin im letzten Jahr zum ersten Mal in Sundern gefahren. Dieses Jahr soll es dann die 100er sein. Hab dazu mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo das Höhenprofil?
> 
> ...



Moin, du fährst durch den Zielbereich und kommst dann über einen etwas längeren steilen Anstieg wieder auf die Strecke der ersten Runde.
Die ersten Kilometer von der ersten Runde fährst du daher logo nicht nochmal und die zweite Runde ist daher auch kürzer.
So war es jedenfalls die letzten Jahre und ich denke das wird dieses Jahr auch so sein.
Höhenprofil werden sie bestimmt noch einstellen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Peter88 (21. Februar 2010)

[quoteHat man als normal Sterblicher auch eine Chance auf den B Block, vorrausgesetzt man hat sich sehr früh angemeldet?][/quote]

ja kann jeder
einen verein suchen, eine liz. ziehen -> starblock 2 und nebenbei deinen sport unterstüzen


----------



## Eisensau (21. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank Stefan für die schnelle Info.

@ Peter  sorry hab mich vertan. meinte natürlich Startblock 3. Hab das mit Block B mit nem anderen Rennen verwechselt.

Hab noch mal nach geschaut und gesehen das der 2.Block nur für Lizenzfahrer reserviert ist. Mach erst seit zwei Jahren MTB Wettkämpfe mit und fahr auch erst seit 3 Jahren ernsthaft Rad. Mit jetzt 38 Jahren kommt ne Lizenz für mich persönlich nicht mehr in Frage.

Torsten


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Februar 2010)

weiß nicht ob das hier schon stand
Meldeliste ist online


----------



## Honigblume (21. Februar 2010)

Ja, stand schon


----------



## MTBAlex (24. Februar 2010)

So bin seit Heute auch angemeldet.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Rücktransport. Funktioniert der gut oder sollte man sich da selber organisieren?

Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2010)

warum rücktransport?

hol dir am start die unterlagen ab, fahr zum ziel und mach dich fertig fürs rennen.
dann steigst du entweder in den bus, oder fährst per rad zum start.


mist, da meldet man sich schön früh an und bekommt trotzdem nur ne niedrige 600er nummer.
da muss ich ja schon am anfang richtig gas geben.


----------



## MTBAlex (24. Februar 2010)

Warum kompliziert wenn es auch einfach geht. Danke


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. Februar 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> [quoteHat man als normal Sterblicher auch eine Chance auf den B Block, vorrausgesetzt man hat sich sehr früh angemeldet?]



ja kann jeder
einen verein suchen, eine liz. ziehen -> starblock 2 und nebenbei deinen sport unterstüzen[/QUOTE]

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das alle Lizenzler in den 2 Block passen, einige werden bestimmt in Block 3 verfrachtet.


----------



## scotty33 (26. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> mist, da meldet man sich schön früh an und bekommt trotzdem nur ne niedrige 600er nummer.
> da muss ich ja schon am anfang richtig gas geben.



dann fährst du einfach zwei runden mit, dann holst du das schon auf


----------



## scotty33 (28. Februar 2010)

Eisensau schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo das Höhenprofil?










[/URL][/IMG]

profil vom letzten jahr


----------



## kerthor (9. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Hm die große Runde hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. März 2010)

kerthor schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Hm die große Runde hat?



Ich würde auf ca. 2400 HM tippen.


----------



## scotty33 (9. März 2010)

glaub ich auch, waren es die letzten beiden jahre jedenfalls. großartig mehr jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## luna007 (12. März 2010)

Laut Ausschreibung vom Veranstalter,gibt es auf der Strecke 2 "Kontrollpunkte".
Da es mein erstes Rennen ist meine Frage:Wird man an diesen Kontrollpunkte elektronisch erfasst,oder wie bei einer CRTF per Stempel oder sonstiges gedönse kontrolliert.
Sehen uns am Start,ich bin der mit den nicht rasierten Beinen


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2010)

luna007 schrieb:


> Laut Ausschreibung vom Veranstalter,gibt es auf der Strecke 2 "Kontrollpunkte".
> Da es mein erstes Rennen ist meine Frage:Wird man an diesen Kontrollpunkte elektronisch erfasst,oder wie bei einer CRTF per Stempel oder sonstiges gedönse kontrolliert.
> Sehen uns am Start,ich bin der mit den nicht rasierten Beinen



Das sind 2 Verpflegungsstände ;-) Da wird nix kontrolliert.


----------



## M::::: (12. März 2010)

Wenn ich mich täusche, standen an den Verpflegungsstellen immer auch Leute mit ner Liste, die die Nummern notiert haben.


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2010)

M::::: schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich täusche, standen an den Verpflegungsstellen immer auch Leute mit ner Liste, die die Nummern notiert haben.



Ernsthaft? 

Also dann hab ichn nix gesagt. Aber was soll das bringen?


----------



## scotty33 (12. März 2010)

moin,
 vor zwei jahren haben sie so weit ich weiß zwei erwischt die auf der zweiten runde abgekürzt hatten. ja die gibt es auch, daher notieren sie glaub ich auch die nummern.

zeiterfassung gibt es nur zwischendurch für die die in die zweite runde fahren, dass geht aber automatisch.

gruß stefan


----------



## scotty33 (12. März 2010)

luna007 schrieb:


> Sehen uns am Start,ich bin der mit den nicht rasierten Beinen



hab noch nen rasierer übrig den bring ich dir mit. kannst dann morgens noch hand anlegen.   

stefan


----------



## Rumas (13. März 2010)

Ist bei Marathons eigentlich immer der Fall  das unterwegs Kontrollen sind damit niemand abkürzt, gerade bei Bundesoffenen Marathons wo auch Preisgelder ausgeschüttet werden, die müssen aber nicht an Verpflegungsstellen sein die können auch irgendwo unterwegs sein...


----------



## apoptygma (13. März 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> Ist bei Marathons eigentlich immer der Fall  das unterwegs Kontrollen sind damit niemand abkürzt, gerade bei Bundesoffenen Marathons wo auch Preisgelder ausgeschüttet werden, die müssen aber nicht an Verpflegungsstellen sein die können auch irgendwo unterwegs sein...



Gut, aber wie soll das funktionieren? Werden die Startnummern mit der Uhrzeit notiert und bei "Bedenken" ob das alles so richtig sei kann, abgeglichen? Also nicht, das ich jemals Ambitionen hätte, sowas zu amchen (ich würd mich wohl eher verfahren und einsam im Wald sterben)

Ich stelle mir das Grad nur bei 1600 Startern echt schwer vor. Vor allem, weil ja manchmal auch nen Pulk vorbei fährt und man ja nicht jede Nummer direkt lesen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (13. März 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, aber wie soll das funktionieren? Werden die Startnummern mit der Uhrzeit notiert und bei "Bedenken" ob das alles so richtig sei kann, abgeglichen? Also nicht, das ich jemals Ambitionen hätte, sowas zu amchen (ich würd mich wohl eher verfahren und einsam im Wald sterben)
> 
> Ich stelle mir das Grad nur bei 1600 Startern echt schwer vor. Vor allem, weil ja manchmal auch nen Pulk vorbei fährt und man ja nicht jede Nummer direkt lesen kann.



Irgendwie wird es ja schon funktionieren. Gibt ja schon ab und zu Rennen, wo man hört, dass jemand disqualifiziert wurde durch Abkürzen.
Ich glaub in Willingen war es, dass bei den Kontrollpunkten farbklexe gesprüht wurden. Da hatte dann einer nach der dritten Runde nur zwei anstelle drei Farben. Naja alles weitere ist ja dann klar.
Nach zig Kilometer ist das Feld ja eh auseinandergezogen und da ist es schon übersichtlich, wenn die Fahrer vorbei rauschen.

Gruß Stefan

www.picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut 
 MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
www.prowellhelmets.com
www.xtensionbike.com


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2010)

Hamma wieder was gelernt 

Aber wie armselig ist das? Also das Abkürzen? 




scotty33 schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird es ja schon funktionieren. Gibt ja schon ab und zu Rennen, wo man hört, dass jemand disqualifiziert wurde durch Abkürzen.
> Ich glaub in Willingen war es, dass bei den Kontrollpunkten farbklexe gesprüht wurden. Da hatte dann einer nach der dritten Runde nur zwei anstelle drei Farben. Naja alles weitere ist ja dann klar.
> Nach zig Kilometer ist das Feld ja eh auseinandergezogen und da ist es schon übersichtlich, wenn die Fahrer vorbei rauschen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. März 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird es ja schon funktionieren. Gibt ja schon ab und zu Rennen, wo man hört, dass jemand disqualifiziert wurde durch Abkürzen.
> Ich glaub in Willingen war es, dass bei den Kontrollpunkten farbklexe gesprüht wurden. Da hatte dann einer nach der dritten Runde nur zwei anstelle drei Farben. Naja alles weitere ist ja dann klar.
> Nach zig Kilometer ist das Feld ja eh auseinandergezogen und da ist es schon übersichtlich, wenn die Fahrer vorbei rauschen.
> 
> ...



2 Farbpunkte: Mittlere Runde Grün, Große Runde Grün-Gelb


----------



## scotty33 (16. März 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> 2 Farbpunkte: Mittlere Runde Grün, Große Runde Grün-Gelb


oder so. hab nur mitbekommen als wir vom rad waschen kamen das da einer halt nicht die farben hatte die er hätte haben müssen. ich find das übrigens gut mit der farbe und geht auch fix beim vorbei fahren. 
gruß stefan


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2010)

Ok, hamma wieder wat gelernt....mussich also auf einen Sprayer warten 

Ich hab das ganze wohl in Grafschaft gesehen, da haben die das allerdings schon im Startblock veranstaltet.


----------



## MTBAlex (16. März 2010)

Da es mein erstes Rennen ist, noch ne Frage. Was fährt man denn auf der Strecke am Besten. Fully oder HT?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2010)

kannste eigentlich auch starr fahren. ist reine waldautobahn, soweit ich mich erinner.

hardtail reicht also dicke.


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2010)

MTBAlex schrieb:


> Da es mein erstes Rennen ist, noch ne Frage. Was fährt man denn auf der Strecke am Besten. Fully oder HT?
> 
> Grüße Alex




HT reicht sowas von dicke. Wie gesagt, selbst nen Crossrad würde reichen (wenns erlaubt wäre) ;-)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. März 2010)

*Hust* Seit letzten Jahr wurde die Strecke "leicht" geändert. *räusper.

Hilfreich bei der Sportgerätefindung könnte dieser Post sein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6881942&postcount=14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2010)

dann wirds ja noch netter als letztes jahr. sauber!


----------



## Tman (16. März 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> *Hust* Seit letzten Jahr wurde die Strecke "leicht" geändert. *räusper.
> 
> Hilfreich bei der Sportgerätefindung könnte dieser Post sein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6881942&postcount=14



Geht es bei dem Post nicht um Willingen und in diesem Thread um Sundern Hagen? Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2010)

sicher gehts hier um hagen!

der verlinkte thread sollte nur auf die streckenänderung hinweisen, und zeigen was aus einer waldautobahn-strecke gemacht worden ist.


----------



## Tman (16. März 2010)

Tut mir leid, ich lese weder im verlinkten Post noch im gesamt Thread was von Hagen. Er bezieht sich doch da auf Willingen oder raffe ich es nicht?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2010)

ist nicht so einfach ...

in willingen gabs ne streckenänderung von waldautobahn zu schicken trails.

in hagen gibts dieses jahr auch eine streckenänderung.


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2010)

Tman schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich lese weder im verlinkten Post noch im gesamt Thread was von Hagen. Er bezieht sich doch da auf Willingen oder raffe ich es nicht?



Ich erklärs....

Also, es geht im kern darum, das man VOR Willingen auch noch dacht "hey...das is ne einfacher Waldautobahnstrecke, wie jedes Jahr"

Dann schlug man ob der Info, es seien KLEINE Änderungen vorgenommen worden, da auf, und fand ein gänzlich anderes Plateau vor ;-)

Aber für Sundern wurde noch keine Streckenänderung angekündigt ;-)

Er meint also damit, das es auch plötzlic ganz anders kommen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist nicht so einfach ...
> 
> in willingen gabs ne streckenänderung von waldautobahn zu schicken trails.
> 
> in hagen gibts dieses jahr auch eine streckenänderung.



In Hagen/Hagen aber 

Aber das ist eher...na ja...marginal würde ich behaupten


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2010)

jetzt lass ihn doch mal selber überlegen.


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt lass ihn doch mal selber überlegen.



Ich kann sowas nicht sehen


----------



## scotty33 (16. März 2010)

Im allgemeinen ist es aber doch wurscht, wo was an der Strecke geändert wird. Wichtig ist, dass man weiß wo und wie lang die Anstiege sind. 
Fahren kann man hier glaub ich doch alle Rennen mit nem HT. Für alles was en an Absätzen oder sonstigen gibt unter 50-60 cm benötigt man doch gar kein Fully. Was man mit nem normalen Fully fahren kann, geht logo auch mit nem HT. Außer wenn es dann so schlimm wird, dass man einen Freerider benötigt (aber damit einen Marathon). 
Das teilweise endlich mehr Trails reingenommen werden ist ja auch super, heißt ja auch Mountainbike und nicht Straßenrennen.

Gruß Stefan

www.picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut 
 MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
www.prowellhelmets.com
www.xtensionbike.com


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Das teilweise endlich mehr Trails reingenommen werden ist ja auch super, heißt ja auch Mountainbike und nicht Straßenrennen.
> 
> Gruß Stefan
> 
> ...




Na da biste doch nen Kandidat für Wetter


----------



## scotty33 (16. März 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na da biste doch nen Kandidat für Wetter



dat wird nichts, 2010 ist schon sowas von voll zu geplant, da passt nichts mehr zwischen.
schon schlimm das ich duisburg sausen lassen muss. schönste rennen für einzelfahrer. da is einschulung und die wollten den termin hier einfach nicht verschieben.

stefan


----------



## SBIKERC (17. März 2010)

Ht oder Fully
ist mir erstmal wurscht...nur ich muss endlich mal wieder raus auch Trails fahren
das mache ich zur Zeit gerade mal 1-2 die Woche, ich brauch einfach mehr Mutivation


----------



## Rumas (17. März 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, selbst nen Crossrad würde reichen (wenns erlaubt wäre) ;-)



das glaube ich nicht, wenn man gesehen hat wie sich da letztes Jahr welche die Abfahrten runtergezittert haben, gerade nachdem die Kurz und Mitteldistanz wieder zusammengeführt wuden...

Grafschaft ist Waldautobahn, aber Sundern...


----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> das glaube ich nicht, wenn man gesehen hat wie sich da letztes Jahr welche die Abfahrten runtergezittert haben, gerade nachdem die Kurz und Mitteldistanz wieder zusammengeführt wurden...
> 
> Grafschaft ist Waldautobahn, aber Sundern...



Alles ne Sache der Geschwindigkeit . Bei mir würd das wohl nicht viel machen, ich bin bergab eh völlig langsam. Aber ich arbeite stetig daran (und wenns nur ne doofe Strasse runterbrettern is....schnell is für mich leider immer...schnell angsteinflössend, auf dem Bike, im Auto.....)


----------



## scotty33 (3. April 2010)

nu haben sie alles da auf ihrer seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curago (9. April 2010)

Hallo,werde morgen mal zur Streckenbesichtigung fahren.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob da die komplette Strecke abgefahren wird?


----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2010)

Naja auf der Kurzdistanz waren letztes Jahr lass mich Überlegen........... 2 Trails der rest war alles reine Forst/Waldautobahnen.
Ein wenig genervt hat der ganze frische Schotter aber sonst tolle Strecke und meines erachtens Technisch einfach.


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2010)

curago schrieb:


> Hallo,werde morgen mal zur Streckenbesichtigung fahren.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob da die komplette Strecke abgefahren wird?



Wenn sich der Guide nicht wieder verfährt wie im letzten Jahr, dann ja ;-)


----------



## Wave (9. April 2010)

bin guide. also seid euch mal nicht so sicher... :-D


----------



## curago (9. April 2010)

Wird denn nur die Kurzdistanz abgefahren,oder auch die Mitteldistanz?
Sorry wegen meiner nachfrage,bin aber zum ersten mal dabei...


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> bin guide. also seid euch mal nicht so sicher... :-D



Dann nehmt dieses Jahr halt auch alles mit ;-)

Hat sich der fürchterliche Schotter mittlerweile eigentlich mehr oder minder nen wenig "gesetzt"?


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Guide nicht wieder verfährt wie im letzten Jahr, dann ja ;-)



Das war echt das geilste, als alle wieder erst mal zurück mussten...  ach ja, das Thema war ja hier schon letztes Jahr! 

Leute nehmt wieder genug Flickzeug mit. So viele Platten wie letztes Jahr hab ich noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Das war echt das geilste, als alle wieder erst mal zurück mussten...  ach ja, das Thema war ja hier schon letztes Jahr!
> 
> Leute nehmt wieder genug Flickzeug mit. So viele Platten wie letztes Jahr hab ich noch nicht gesehen!



Ja nu, Spass muss sein, und das Wetter war ja auch prima im letzten Jahr bei der ersten Trainingsfahrt. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin schwer gespannt, wie der Schotter sich in diesem Jahr gestaltet. Nen paar Tonnen könnte man ja getrost noch oben drauf werfen ;-)


----------



## r19andre (10. April 2010)

Moin,
hab keine Schläuche drin, hält hoffentlich trotzdem ;-)

bis nacher

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (10. April 2010)

gut dass ihr mich dran erinnert...bin seit 3mon nimmer aufm mtb gesessen. SCHLÄUCHE :-D

werden übrigens beide Runden gefahren.


----------



## r19andre (10. April 2010)

Tach,

war eine nette Tour (50km sportlich) und nette Leute.

UND: danke für den Kuchen !!!

wir sehen uns dann in zwei Wochen wieder bei hoffentlich ähnlich guten Streckenverhältnissen und ohne zwei Plattfüße

Gruß
Andre


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> war eine nette Tour (50km sportlich) und nette Leute.
> 
> ...



Ähnlich gut heiss?

2 Plattfüsse heisst wohl, der Schotter is immer noch der Gleiche? ;-)


----------



## keep_rolling (11. April 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> war eine nette Tour (50km sportlich) und nette Leute.
> 
> ...



Hey!
Sind das die "Streckenbesichtigungen" die auf der Homepage genannt sind? Also schön die Strecke vom 24sten abfahren? Wie lange dauert das? D.h. wird ein "normales / zügiges" Tempo gefahren?

Helmut


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2010)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> Hey!
> Sind das die "Streckenbesichtigungen" die auf der Homepage genannt sind? Also schön die Strecke vom 24sten abfahren? Wie lange dauert das? D.h. wird ein "normales / zügiges" Tempo gefahren?
> 
> Helmut



Ja, richtig.

Im letzten jahr war es so, das ne zügige Gruppe angeboten wurde und ne gemässigte. Allerdings, meine ich, das bei dem ersten Termin, wo ich war, keine in die zügige wollte (oder nur 2-3 Leute), da fuhren dann alle der Kurzen in der gemütlichen


----------



## r19andre (11. April 2010)

Moin,
ja genau die Strecke vom 24.4.

Also wer kann sollte einfach am 17.4. nochmal das Training in Anspruch nehmen.
Gestern waren ca. 100Leute da die das Training genutzt haben.
Es gab je zwei Einteilungen pro Strecke.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (11. April 2010)

moin, hat sich denn der schotter gelegt, oder haben sie wieder neuen drauf gebracht. 
bin die letzten drei jahre die große runde zwar ohne plattfuß angekommen  aber man(n) weiß ja nie. 
letztes jahr war meiner meinung schon unnormal was ich an plattfüßen gesehen habe.

gruß stefan


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2010)

und, kann schon jemand was über die Schottersituation sagen? Wieder Gleisschotter oder hat der Winter das klein gesprengt?


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> und, kann schon jemand was über die Schottersituation sagen? Wieder Gleisschotter oder hat der Winter das klein gesprengt?



Die Infos werden irgendwie überall schön zurückgehalten ;-) Wahrscheinlich um sich Reifenvorteile zu verschaffen ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2010)

rara vorne und hinten und gut ist.
wenn es regnen sollte, was wir ja nicht hoffen wollen, dann vorne was gröberes drauf.
aber ansonsten ist die kombination sehr flexibel.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2010)

mir gehts eigentlich nicht um die Reifenwahl


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> mir gehts eigentlich nicht um die Reifenwahl



Na dann....


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na dann....


 
... was ?


----------



## Wave (14. April 2010)

semislick...geht auf der runde immer!


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2010)

... seufz ...


----------



## scotty33 (15. April 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> semislick...geht auf der runde immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (15. April 2010)

so schlimm war das letztes Jahr doch gar nicht mit dem Schotter... hauptsache es ist trocken...

was mich mehr intressiert... hat sich die Strecke geändert????


----------



## scotty33 (15. April 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> so schlimm war das letztes Jahr doch gar nicht mit dem Schotter... hauptsache es ist trocken...
> 
> was mich mehr intressiert... hat sich die Strecke geändert????



hab's profil mal mit letztem jahr verglichen und passt eigentlich überein.


----------



## Tman (15. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist nicht so einfach ...
> 
> in willingen gabs ne streckenänderung von waldautobahn zu schicken trails.
> 
> in hagen gibts dieses jahr auch eine streckenänderung.





Soviel also dazu


----------



## scotty33 (15. April 2010)

mehr trails sind immer gut, sind ja schließlich keine RR rennen


----------



## apoptygma (15. April 2010)

Tman schrieb:


> Soviel also dazu



Er meinte Hagen (Westf.)


----------



## scotty33 (15. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Er meinte Hagen (Westf.)



das hab ich schon verstanden. meinte es ja generell. in sundern könnten es auch ruhig mehr sein.


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> das hab ich schon verstanden. meinte es ja generell. in sundern könnten es auch ruhig mehr sein.



Oke 

Ach, ich find das immer ganz beruhigend zu wissen, was kommt, bzw. nicht kommt >


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2010)

Ist die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr. Zumindest die 30km.
Der Schotter hat sich etwas gesetzt, aber ist immer noch nicht wirklich schön. Beim Training waren schon einige mit Plattfüßen unterwegs. 
Also lieber etwas pannensicherere Reifen aufziehen. 
Ansonsten war die Strecke gut befahrbar. Alles trocken. 

Wir sehen uns nächsten Samstag


----------



## sunny1766 (19. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.
Hat den schon jemand Infos wie Samstag das Wetter werden soll?
Ich hoffe doch so wie letzten Samstag.  
Sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (19. April 2010)

Wettervorhersage laut Wetter.com
Wolkig, um 11Uhr ca. 9 Grad im Tagesverlauf bis 14 Grad.
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit unter 20%.
Also alles in allem eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2010)

das hört sich doch mal gut an.


----------



## SBIKERC (19. April 2010)

nur noch einmal kurz eine Frage

Startet man in einen anderen Ort als man finished???
war noch nie in Sundern


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. April 2010)

jein, theoretisch ein Ort, praktisch zwei


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> warum rücktransport?
> 
> hol dir am start die unterlagen ab, fahr zum ziel und mach dich fertig fürs rennen.
> dann steigst du entweder in den bus, oder fährst per rad zum start.
> ...



steht hier doch schon alles


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> nur noch einmal kurz eine Frage
> 
> Startet man in einen anderen Ort als man finished???
> war noch nie in Sundern



Der Start ist direkt in der Sunderner Innenstadt auf dem SKS Firmengelände. Das Ziel ist dann ein paar Kilometer entfernt im Ortsteil Hagen. 
Vom Ziel aus werden dann halt Busse eingesetzt um die Fahrer nach dem Rennen wieder zurück zur Innenstadt bringen. 
Als Alternative kannst du dein Auto auch ans Ziel stellen und dich von da aus Morgens zum Start fahren. Dann biste schon mal schön warm vorm Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (19. April 2010)

allen vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Vinc-Black (19. April 2010)

So Leute, spitzt die Reifen an! Jetzt gehts endlich bald los! 
Kanns kaum noch abwarten! )


----------



## scotty33 (19. April 2010)

Ist komischerweise jedes Jahr ein muss dort auch zu starten. Fahre immer wieder gerne hin.  Liegt glaube ich an dem ganzen Drum und Dran, was mir sehr gefällt. 
Evtl. wird die Strecke auch technisch mal irgendwann schwieriger gemacht, dass währe noch ein zusätzliches Plus. 

Gruß Stefan

www.picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut 
 MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
www.prowellhelmets.com/2010/
www.xtensionbike.com


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2010)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> So Leute, spitzt die Reifen an! Jetzt gehts endlich bald los!
> Kanns kaum noch abwarten! )



Du bist auch da .-) Das freut, vielleicht sagste ja mal "Hallo"


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2010)

scotty33 schrieb:


> Evtl. wird die Strecke auch technisch mal irgendwann schwieriger gemacht, dass währe noch ein zusätzliches Plus.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Das wäre toll. Ich finde die Strecke an sich zu einfach. 
Ein paar mehr Trailabschnitte könnten es schon sein. 
Allerdings scheinen viele schon mit den derzeitigen technischen Abschnitten etwas überfordert zu sein.


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Das wäre toll. Ich finde die Strecke an sich zu einfach.
> Ein paar mehr Trailabschnitte könnten es schon sein.
> Allerdings scheinen viele schon mit den derzeitigen technischen Abschnitten etwas überfordert zu sein.



Ich könnt getz ketzerisch sagen...nee aber ich lass das  Du nimmst ja nen Fully für die Strecke ;-)


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich könnt getz ketzerisch sagen...nee aber ich lass das  Du nimmst ja nen Fully für die Strecke ;-)



Und mit dem Teil werde ich einigen HT-Fanatikern bergab gehörig in den Arsch treten  Also halt dich schön rechts


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und mit dem Teil werde ich einigen HT-Fanatikern bergab gehörig in den Arsch treten  Also halt dich schön rechts



Wir werden uns nicht viel begegnen keine Panik  Außerdem fahre ich im Zweifelsfall eh defensiv.


----------



## scotty33 (19. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und mit dem Teil werde ich einigen HT-Fanatikern bergab gehörig in den Arsch treten  Also halt dich schön rechts



nen HT muss man nur fahren können. hier im harz kann man suppi üüüüüüben.


----------



## scotty33 (19. April 2010)

generell könnten es eigentlich bei fast allen rennen mehr trails sein, ob up oder downhill. teilweise kann man die dinger wirklich mit nem crossrad fahren. 

ist teilweise aber auch schon ein wenig besser geworden. MTB heißt für mich nicht nur bolzen sondern auch technisch fahren, dafür ist es ja ein MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (20. April 2010)

und nochmal eine Frage
ist der Weg nachher vom Ziel bis zum Ursprungsstart schwer zu finden???
fallls ich mit dem Bike fahren würde


----------



## Mishima (20. April 2010)

Aber nein-praktisch an einer Straße!

Wie sieht den die Beschaffenheit aus an der Strecke- schon jemand die Tage dort gefahren.
Sollte doch wohl Knochen trocken sein, oder?


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> und nochmal eine Frage
> ist der Weg nachher vom Ziel bis zum Ursprungsstart schwer zu finden???
> fallls ich den mit den Bike fahren würde



Nein, das ist mehr als einfach zu finden, zum Ausrollen genau richtig ;-)

Ich parke auch im Startbereich und rolle später zurück.


----------



## scotty33 (20. April 2010)

beim start in sundern geht es erstmal genau die straße entlang auf der du später von hagen auch zurück fährst. nach dem start geht es halt nur nach einiger zeit von der straße runter auf den ersten feldweg.
entweder früh von hagen nach sundern oder nachmittag von hagen nach sundern ist idiotensicher. da fahren immer sehr viele und dementsprechend brauchst du nicht mal allein fahren.


----------



## Vinc-Black (20. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du bist auch da .-) Das freut, vielleicht sagste ja mal "Hallo"



Hallo, Hallo!  Da sag ich doch auf jeden Fall mal Guten Tag!  Eure Trikots sind ja leicht zu erkennen, obwohl das bei 1600 Startern durchaus schwierig werden könnte.


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Hallo, Hallo!  Da sag ich doch auf jeden Fall mal Guten Tag!  Eure Trikots sind ja leicht zu erkennen, obwohl das bei 1600 Startern durchaus schwierig werden könnte.



Wir werden gegen 10:15 nen Foto im Startbereich anner Nummernausgabe machen  Da sind dann 18 von uns, und da wir nur 2 Frauen sind und eien davon nicht blond 

Würd mich freuen, ich habs da deutlich schwerer, nur anhand Deines Bildes....ich halt aber auch mal Ausschau


----------



## Wave (20. April 2010)

Sollte es nicht mehr regnen empfehle ich am Wochenende


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht mehr regnen empfehle ich am Wochenende



Da ich eh Heuschnupfen habe, ist das fast egal  Ich hoffe nur, das meine Brille dicht genug hält wegen meiner Linsen, aber das Notfallpaket wird eingepackt


----------



## curago (20. April 2010)

Bin am Samstag die 55 Km Runde bei der Streckenbesichtigung abgefahren.
Strecke macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Vielen dank von hier aus an den jungs vom Team Wilde Wiese,die sich bei der Führung echt Mühe gegeben haben.
Zum Thema groben Schotter kann ich euch beruhigen.Nix wildes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

sind die trails nur ein gerücht, oder sind mal ein paar richtige mtb passagen dabei?


----------



## curago (20. April 2010)

Es sind zwei ganz nette Sachen dabei.Bei den 30 Km startern sind da einige abgestiegen.....
Ansonsten wenn es trocken bleibt,sehr gut und schnell.
Obwohl es mein erstes Rennen ist,und zum ersten mal mit einer gefürten Truppe unterwegs war,empfand ich es als sehr flüssig und angenehm zu fahren.
Man sollte sich allerdings einige Körner für die letzten 5 Km aubewahren, es ist noch ein toller Stich am Ende zu fahren,der doch schon in den Beinen brennt..


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

danke!

die letzten km sind ein langer anstieg, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. dafür wird man dann aber mit einem sehr netten schlussstück kurz vorm ziel belohnt.


----------



## scotty33 (20. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sind die trails nur ein gerücht, oder sind mal ein paar richtige mtb passagen dabei?



trails sind definitiv nur ein gerücht. wenn du einigermaßen fahren kannst, sind es normale abfahrten, nichts wildes. 

bei knapp kilometer 50 wenn man in hagen rein kommt, geht es noch mal kurz und knackig bergauf und wieder ein kleines stück aus dem ort raus. eigentlich das steilste stück. fängt langsam auf teer an und wird dann schotterig und immer steiler. glaube mich recht zu entsinnen irgendwas um die 15-17% auf den letzten metern.
in der zweiten runde tut's dann ein bissl mehr weh.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

eigentlich möchte ich nur die 55km fahren, aber man weiss ja nie was einem auf der strecke so einfällt.

mal sehen was mein mitfahrer sagt, wenn er nach 4h:30min ins ziel kommt und dann auf mich warten muss.

100km hatte ich mir eigentlich erst für den ruhrgebiets-marathon am 02.05. vorgenommen.


----------



## scotty33 (21. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> eigentlich möchte ich nur die 55km fahren, aber man weiss ja nie was einem auf der strecke so einfällt.
> 
> mal sehen was mein mitfahrer sagt, wenn er nach 4h:30min ins ziel kommt und dann auf mich warten muss.
> 
> 100km hatte ich mir eigentlich erst für den ruhrgebiets-marathon am 02.05. vorgenommen.



hmmmmm, nimmt man da rücksicht. du fährst doch dein eigenes rennen. ist gleich eine gute vorbereitung für dein nächstes rennen und wenn du im winter fleißig warst, wird es auch nicht zu schwer die 100 zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2010)

lol wer war im Wintter schon fleissig..?


----------



## scotty33 (21. April 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> lol wer war im Wintter schon fleissig..?



iiiiiich, jedenfals son bissl


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> lol wer war im Wintter schon fleissig..?



Ich


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2010)

....Sollte ich mir evtl auch angewöhnen..


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> lol wer war im Wintter schon fleissig..?



Ich, und zwar massiv


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> ....Sollte ich mir evtl auch angewöhnen..



Ich kann Dich gern nächsten Winter raustreten


----------



## Wave (21. April 2010)

Naaaa, wer erinnert sich noch was vor 3 jahren Jahren für ein weisser Belag auf der Strecke lag? Genau das kam heute von oben...


----------



## scotty33 (21. April 2010)

ach halb so wild, bei uns im harz kam auch nen bissl weiße pracht runter aber zum wochenende gibt es doch beste aussichten.

das wird schon.


----------



## Wave (21. April 2010)

euch kann man auch keine angst machen, oder? schade


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Naaaa, wer erinnert sich noch was vor 3 jahren Jahren für ein weisser Belag auf der Strecke lag? Genau das kam heute von oben...




Das war 2006...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (22. April 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> euch kann man auch keine angst machen, oder? schade



nach dem ich letztes jahr in bad goisern auf der langdistanz bei 100 km vor rennabbruch selbst aufgehört hatte, kann mich glaub ich nichts mehr schocken.  wüsste nicht ob ich mal was schlimmeres erlebt habe.
da bin ich ein mal durch die hölle gefahren, das reicht bis ich irgendwann altersbedingt dort noch mal hin komme.

also samstag 15° sonnenschein und festgefahrene schneeeeeedecke.


----------



## scotty33 (23. April 2010)

so auto ist gepackt, familie wird noch eingepackt und dann geht es ins schöne sauerland. bis morgen und allen ein schönes rennen und heile ankommen. 

wetter wird suuuuper


----------



## Vinc-Black (23. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir werden gegen 10:15 nen Foto im Startbereich anner Nummernausgabe machen  Da sind dann 18 von uns, und da wir nur 2 Frauen sind und eien davon nicht blond
> 
> Würd mich freuen, ich habs da deutlich schwerer, nur anhand Deines Bildes....ich halt aber auch mal Ausschau



Sooo, die Bedigungen sind ja optimal, da kann nix mehr schief gehen.

Da kann ich euch ja fast gar nicht verfehlen. Wenn nicht einfach nach nem schwarz bemalten Bein schauen, da fahren wohl nicht so viele rum. 

Bis morgen und viel Spaß allen!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. April 2010)

Und wie war's ???


----------



## Honigblume (24. April 2010)

Schön, hat viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## AsB (24. April 2010)

war wie immer ein ganz tolles Event !


----------



## 3radfahrer (24. April 2010)

Echt gut heute aber hab mir die Arme verbrannt. Konnte ja nicht ahnen, das es soooo warm wird!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2010)

mega sports = mega geil!

bin 55km gefahren und habe eine zeit von 2h32min erreicht.
eine halbe stunde schneller als letztes jahr.

hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen unter 2h45min ins ziel gekommen und bin dann, als ich die uhr gesehen habe, mit einem fetten grinsen durchs ziel gerollt.


----------



## SBIKERC (24. April 2010)

war mein erstes Mal in Sundern und muss sagen dass es richtig gut war
stimmte wirklich alles
der "böse Eisenbahnschotter" war doch wirklich um einiges harmloser als ich erwarter habe
trotz keinen wirklichen Training im Winter bin ich mit meiner Zeit von 1:22H und 7 Platz Herren mehr als zu frieden für die aktuelle Form echt gut gelaufen

hat jemand schon die kompletten Ergebnisse???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunny1766 (24. April 2010)

Kann mich nur anschließen, wie jedes Jahr ein Klasse Veranstaltung, mit mal wieder super Wetter in Sundern. Habe leider nicht mehr auf die Ergebnislisten warten können. 
Weiß jemand ob die vor Montag kommen? 
Bin laut Tacho 7 Minuten schneller gewesen als letztes Jahr und das bei so wenig Traing bei diesem Winter!


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2010)

Ich hülle den Mantel des Schweigens über meine erste Mitteldistanz, weiss aber, woran es lag und was ich ändern muss. 

Und auch mir war es definitiv zu warm.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2010)

zu warm?

dann warte mal die marathons im sommer ab.

deine zeit kannste ruhig verraten, denn in den ergebnislisten finden wir dich eh.


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> zu warm?
> 
> dann warte mal die marathons im sommer ab.
> 
> deine zeit kannste ruhig verraten, denn in den ergebnislisten finden wir dich eh.



3:45, damit waren nicht mehr viele hinter mir.


----------



## diele76 (24. April 2010)

...bist du von den ersten 100ertern überrundet worden ?


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2010)

diele76 schrieb:


> ...bist du von den ersten 100ertern überrundet worden ?



Ich hatte mit anderen Dingen zu kämpfen, als da nachzufragen, aber davon ist ja  baldfast auszugehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2010)

wenn dann erst im zielbereich, denn der erste 100er hatte ja 3h45min.


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn dann erst im zielbereich, denn der erste 100er hatte ja 3h45min.



Die letzten 15 km sind bei mir echt quasi im Nebel *lach Na ja, was solls.


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. April 2010)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen, wie jedes Jahr ein Klasse Veranstaltung, mit mal wieder super Wetter in Sundern. Habe leider nicht mehr auf die Ergebnislisten warten können.
> Weiß jemand ob die vor Montag kommen?
> Bin laut Tacho 7 Minuten schneller gewesen als letztes Jahr und das bei so wenig Traing bei diesem Winter!




http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=4478&lang=de


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. April 2010)

sieht noch nicht wirklich final aus. Bekkenk gewinnt mit 3:49 vor dem zweiten mit 3:42 ?


----------



## sunny1766 (24. April 2010)

Hallo.
Kann es sein das die Zeiten bei einigen auch nicht stimmen????
Laut meinem Tacho bin ich ca. 1:28 gefahren, bei Zieldurchfahrt lief die Uhr bei 1:41, dass heißt doch das die 15 Minuten abziehen müssen wegen dem Start der 100 km, oder????
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## sigggi (24. April 2010)

Hat Spass gemacht.
Es standen Viele mit Reifenpannen, ich hatte auch eine.
Platz 49 und 8. in der AK auf der 100km Strecke - bin zufrieden.


----------



## r19andre (24. April 2010)

Hi,
war eine sehr nette, geile Veranstaltung bei perfekten Wetter.

Hatte wie viiiiieeeeleeee andere auch natürlich einen Platten und mein Schlauchlossystem war nicht mehr dicht zu bekommen 
Laut meiner Uhr hat mich das ca. 11min. gekostet mit allem und dann doch nen Schlauch einziehen.
Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden mit 2:26,18 auf 55km, nur das das gleich knapp 50Plätze ausmacht, grrr...

Sundern- weiter so

Andre


----------



## Eddigofast (24. April 2010)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> dass heißt doch das die 15 Minuten abziehen müssen wegen dem Start der 100 km, oder????
> Gruß
> Sunny



Genau!


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. April 2010)

jetzt passt die Liste, haben sie wohl vorher noch daran gearbeitet


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2010)

Ich bin zufrieden. 
Keine Panne gehabt und meine Zeit im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 6 Minuten auf 1:34 verbessert. 
Nächstes Jahr knacke ich dann die 1:30 
Alles in allem wieder ne schöne Veranstaltung, wie jedes Jahr.

Btw. Ich bin auch gut rot im Gesicht und an den Armen geworden. Da muss erstmal ne gehörige Portion Apres-sun drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (24. April 2010)

Super Veranstaltung.
War nach sehrt langer Zeit auch mein erstes Rennen.
Und mit 1.34 bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
Hatte mir das Ziel gesetzt unter 1.40. Und das hab ich ja somit erreicht.

Und nen schönen Sonnenbrand hab auch ich mir geholt.
Alles in allem also ein gelungener Tag!


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2010)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Und mit 1.34 bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.



Dann sind wir ja quasi gemeinsam durchs Ziel geradelt


----------



## Hanni_84 (25. April 2010)

02:26 auf der 55er-Runde, Platz 90 von 598. Geil!!!


----------



## Vinc-Black (25. April 2010)

Was soll man sagen, Reifenprobleme hatte wohl mal wieder viele. Leider war ich auch betroffen, dabei lief das Rennen bis dahin echt gut. Naja, gehört halt dazu.

Hinterher ist dann ne 2:26 auf der 55km  und Platz 96 gesamt bei rausgekommen.

Da ist nächstes Jahr dann noch Luft nach oben!


----------



## USB (25. April 2010)

... ja top Veranstaltung bis auf das Essen im Ziel  " sind Wir Affen " ? 

Fand ich schon etwas dürftig . Sorry , aber schaut Euch Spessart Rennen 
an . 

Ansonsten Top Orga , schöne Strecke  & ein Gruß an den Starrgabelfahrer
mit dem ich von ca.km 30 an bis ins Ziel gefahren bin .
Kann nur sagen das war Top MTB fahren & mit Plätzen zwischen
40ig & 50ig kann man erstmal voll zufrieden sein . Bei mir fehlten ca4min
bis Block 1 ( 2011 )  Dann wird es halt 2012 etwas 

Gruss
USB


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (25. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja quasi gemeinsam durchs Ziel geradelt


 

Genau!
Ich bin derjenige der alle 5 min die Leute genervt hat, wieviel km wir bereits abgespult haben, da mein Tacho sich eine Auszeit gegönnt hat!
Ich warte mal auf die Bilder dann geb ich mich mal zu erkennen.
Vielleicht haben wir uns auf der Strecke ja auch einen erbitternden Kampf geliefert?!
Also an einen kann ich mich noch erinnern, der auf seinem Trikot BMV Höhenangst stehen hatte! Mit dem hab ich mich die letzten km gemeinsam den Berg hoch gequält!


----------



## SBIKERC (25. April 2010)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Genau!
> Ich bin derjenige der alle 5 min die Leute genervt hat, wieviel km wir bereits abgespult haben, da mein Tacho sich eine Auszeit gegönnt hat!
> Ich warte mal auf die Bilder dann geb ich mich mal zu erkennen.
> Vielleicht haben wir uns auf der Strecke ja auch einen erbitternden Kampf geliefert?!
> Also an einen kann ich mich noch erinnern, der auf seinem Trikot BMV Höhenangst stehen hatte! Mit dem hab ich mich die letzten km gemeinsam den Berg hoch gequält!



das Problem mit den Tacho hatte ich auch...nur wusste zum Glück bei welchem Km Streckenteilung und Verpflegung lagen
da konnte man sich das in etwa einteilen


----------



## Eisensau (25. April 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite dickes Lob an die Veranstalter. Top organisiert, nette Helfer und das Wetter traumhaft.

Für mich liefs auch super. 2Stunden 25min 30 sec auf der 55er. Damit 30 min schneller als letztes Jahr. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wofür ich mich den Winter über so geschunden habe.

Eine Sache liegt mir abe rnoch auf dem Herzen:

Als wir zum Ende des Rennens auf die 30er Starter aufgeschlossen sind, gab es an einigen technischeren Abschnitten wüste Beschimpfungen einiger meiner Mitstreiter. Einige scheinen zu vergessen das sie auch mal mit dem Sport angefangen haben und das die 30er auch Startgeld bezahlt haben.

Meist führten die lauten Schreie nur dazu das sich die Vorderleute erschraken und dann erst recht problematische Situationen entstanden. Zwei Experten meinten auch sich auf Biegen und Brechen rücksichtslos vorbeidrängeln zu müssen nur um ein paar sec zu gewinnen.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es ums Podium gegangen ist, weil sonst wäre ich ja auch drauf gewesen. Ein bischen mehr Rücksichtnahme wäre da sicher angebracht.
Klar hat mich das auch geärgert wenn vor mir jemand rumgebleiert ist aber da muß man halt mal kurz bremsen und warten bis man sicher ohne jemanden zu gefährden vorbeikommt. Nach meiner Erfahrung hilft da ein ruhiges ,,Ich fahr links vorbei`` oder so ähnlich am besten. 

Das mußte jetzt mal gesagt werden auch wenn ich mir jetzt den Unmut der Superracer zuziehe.

Torsten


----------



## scotty33 (25. April 2010)

Eisensau schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite dickes Lob an die Veranstalter. Top organisiert, nette Helfer und das Wetter traumhaft.
> 
> Für mich liefs auch super. 2Stunden 25min 30 sec auf der 55er. Damit 30 min schneller als letztes Jahr. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wofür ich mich den Winter über so geschunden habe.
> 
> ...



Diese Brüller hast du jedes mal und bei jedem Rennen, das wirst du nie ändern können. Es ist halt immer das Interessante, wer da so brüllt. Der Witz liegt dann immer in der Platzierung. Alles, was über Platz 30 raus geht, ist doch nun wirklich wumpe oder etwa nicht.
Brüllen tun aber meist die die noch viel viel viel weiter hinten liegen.
Ich bin ja die 100 gefahren und hatte zum Schluss der zweiten Runde das erst platzierte Mädel vor mir. Ich war hinter und sie sagte dann komm fahr links vorbei, und ohne dass ich gedrängelt habe. Ich währe aber auch hinter geblieben, denn ob nun Platz 110, 120 oder 130 wer mir sagt, da gibt es den fetten Unterschied den versteh ich nicht.

War wieder ein Top Event, nur schade, dass dieses Jahr noch weniger als letztes Jahr die 100 gefahren sind.



Gruß Stefan

www.picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut 
 MTB Team Harzblut Goslar

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!
www.prowellhelmets.com/2010/
www.xtensionbike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. April 2010)

vor allem was mich auch verwundert bei der 100, unter den Top 50 fühle ich mich als Deutscher schon ziemlich alleine. 90% Holländer oder so! Warum sind die so viel besser wie wir? Starten da einfach nur mehr rennorientierte, während der deutsche Starter eher Tourenfahrer ist?


----------



## hefra (25. April 2010)

Eisensau, Ich war zeitlich auch in deiner Ecke, lief bei mir einfach nicht und dann gabs auch noch Defekt. 
Das mit dem Überholen ist jedes Jahr das gleiche Problem! Nur dieses Jahr hatte ich das Gefühl das einfach kein Platz gemacht wird. Klar passiert es mal, dass jemand im Weg steht und nicht problemlos Platz machen kann, ist auch kein Problem, passiert jedem mal. Aber wenn es ständig vorkommt ist das schon sehr ärgerlich. Vorallem in den technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen wo die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede groß sind kann man eigentlich gar nicht mehr vernünftig fahren. 
Die Fahrer können da nicht viel machen, das ist in meinen Augen das einzige Problem der Orga in Sundern, der Rest ist super. Nur dass die Schnellen auf die Langsamen auffahren und dass auch noch im technisch schwierigem Bereich ist nicht glücklich gelöst. 
Ansonsten jedes Jahr wieder eine schöne Saisoneröffnung!


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> Eisensau, Ich war zeitlich auch in deiner Ecke, lief bei mir einfach nicht und dann gabs auch noch Defekt.
> Das mit dem Überholen ist jedes Jahr das gleiche Problem! Nur dieses Jahr hatte ich das Gefühl das einfach kein Platz gemacht wird. Klar passiert es mal, dass jemand im Weg steht und nicht problemlos Platz machen kann, ist auch kein Problem, passiert jedem mal. Aber wenn es ständig vorkommt ist das schon sehr ärgerlich. Vorallem in den technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen wo die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede groß sind kann man eigentlich gar nicht mehr vernünftig fahren.
> Die Fahrer können da nicht viel machen, das ist in meinen Augen das einzige Problem der Orga in Sundern, der Rest ist super. Nur dass die Schnellen auf die Langsamen auffahren und dass auch noch im technisch schwierigem Bereich ist nicht glücklich gelöst.
> Ansonsten jedes Jahr wieder eine schöne Saisoneröffnung!



Gut, aber wie wäre das lösbar?

Auf dem vorletzten Trailstück auf die Strasse runter ist es doch schon so, das es genug Platz gibt zum rechts überholen, wenn ein Langsamer die linke Spur gewählt hat (wenn er denn nicht in der Mitte fährt, was Irrsinn wäre, weiss ich aber nicht)

Ich fand das Rumgedrängel aus dem Block ins Straßenstück raus wieder einmal aberwitzig, aber das dürften in etwa die gleichen sein, die auf so nem Stück rummeckern


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2010)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Genau!
> Ich bin derjenige der alle 5 min die Leute genervt hat, wieviel km wir bereits abgespult haben, da mein Tacho sich eine Auszeit gegönnt hat!
> Ich warte mal auf die Bilder dann geb ich mich mal zu erkennen.
> Vielleicht haben wir uns auf der Strecke ja auch einen erbitternden Kampf geliefert?!
> Also an einen kann ich mich noch erinnern, der auf seinem Trikot BMV Höhenangst stehen hatte! Mit dem hab ich mich die letzten km gemeinsam den Berg hoch gequält!



Ich hatte auf den letzten Kilometern immer mal wieder jemanden mit nem roten Specialized Epic neben mir. Mit Carbonstarrgabel.
Warst du das?


----------



## Eddigofast (26. April 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> vor allem was mich auch verwundert bei der 100, unter den Top 50 fühle ich mich als Deutscher schon ziemlich alleine. 90% Holländer oder so! Warum sind die so viel besser wie wir? Starten da einfach nur mehr rennorientierte, während der deutsche Starter eher Tourenfahrer ist?



Im letzten Jahr gehörte die 100km Runde zur Wertung einer holländischen Meisterschaft, das würde auch in diesem Jahr den hohen Anteil erklären.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. April 2010)

gibt es in Holland eigentlich auch so (große) MTB Marathons? Habe bisher immer nur von den (tollen) Rennen in Belgien gehört/gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha5 (26. April 2010)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo die 100 Kilometer-Runde im Vergleich zur 55 Kilometer-Runde abgekürzt wurde? 

Ich vermute mal an der Schützenhalle? War denn deren erste oder die zweite Runde die längere bzw. kürzere?

Ansonsten war es ganz nett und ich komme nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder.


----------



## scotty33 (26. April 2010)

Sascha5 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo die 100 Kilometer-Runde im Vergleich zur 55 Kilometer-Runde abgekürzt wurde?
> 
> ...



na du bist doch in die zweite runde aus dem ort wieder in den wald hoch. erst stück straße, dann schotter dann son kleinen trampelpfad bis oben auf den großen schotterweg. dann ging es bergab und da war dann die stelle wo du vom start aus nach 10 km warst. daher fehlen die auch in der zweiten runde. 
kompliziert aber hoffe du verstehst es so.


----------



## scotty33 (26. April 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> vor allem was mich auch verwundert bei der 100, unter den Top 50 fühle ich mich als Deutscher schon ziemlich alleine.



ich kann ja versuchen 2011 auch in deine liga zu fahren, dann bist du nicht mehr ganz so allein.  müsstest mich dann allerdings ein bissl ziehen, denn allein werd ich es nicht unter die top 50 schaffen.


----------



## Sascha5 (26. April 2010)

Danke für die Antwort aber ich bin nur die 55 km gefahren. War denn nun die erste oder die zweite Runde länger? Die 55 km Runde ging ja an der Schützenhalle den steilen Anstieg hoch. Ging die 100 km-Runde da ebenfalls her oder führte die Strecke erst nach rechts auf das Festivalgelände?

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Sascha5 (26. April 2010)

Ok. Die zweite Runde war kürzer. Somit waren die ersten 55 Kilometer für alle gleich, korrekt?


----------



## M5PWR (26. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin auch zum 4. Mal die 55km Runde gefahren.
Also das mit dem Überholen kann ich nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen,
da die gesamte Strecke so breit ist, dass das fast immer geht.
Schaut mal in Wetter/Ruhrbike, wenn Du da auf langsame Fahrer aufläufst, wirst Du zum Lenkerbeißer 

War gut organisiert und habe nur 2 Kritikpunkte:

ich muss nach dem Rennen noch 3,60 Euro für ne Portion Nudeln bezahlen ?  Hallooo, geht`s noch ? Nudeln mit Soße kosten im Einkauf keine 50 Cent und das könnte man ja wohl noch ins Startpaket mit reinpacken. Lasst lieber das
Malzbier weg - klebt eh nur.

Ach ja an den 30 km Kollegen der 500 m vorm Ziel meinte im Kurvenausgang 
auf der äußeren Seite sein Bike zu checken : hast Glück gehabt, das ich mit FullSpeed gerade noch 20 cm rechts vorbeikam. Sonst hätts mächtig geknallt. Nächste mal von der Strecke gehen, will nicht 
mit Integralhelm nächstes Jahr fahren. Danke +

Gruß,

Maik


----------



## huhn2112 (26. April 2010)

hat wieder so richtig spaß gemacht 
freue mich besonders, dass mein neues himod2 mich in einer 2:25er zeit durch die 55km gebracht hat ohne einen defekt. 13min schneller als im vorjahr. hoffentlich wird das wetter in hagen auch so schön 
also, wir sehen uns 

"der" huhn


----------



## scotty33 (26. April 2010)

Sascha5 schrieb:


> Ok. Die zweite Runde war kürzer. Somit waren die ersten 55 Kilometer für alle gleich, korrekt?



da hast du recht, die zweite ist die kürzere. die 100er fahren zuerst die 55 und im zielbereich fahren sie einfach gerade weiter in die zweite runde. die zweite ist genau identisch mit der ersten, nur dass die ersten 10km vonn der 55er runde halt fehlen. du hast also bei den 100 auch logo zwei mal den anstieg am waschplatz hoch.


----------



## Toblerone (26. April 2010)

fotos sind online!


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2010)

Oh man.
Die Bilder sind ja gut geworden. Aber ich sehe anscheinend nach 30km doch gequälter aus als ich dachte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2010)

ich fände eine dusche im startbereich nicht schlecht.
sind ja einige die nicht im ziel parken und dann durchgesifft zum start müssen um ihr auto zu holen.

brauchen ja nicht viele sein, da ja nicht alle zeitgleich wieder zum start fahren.


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fände eine dusche im startbereich nicht schlecht.
> sind ja einige die nicht im ziel parken und dann durchgesifft zum start müssen um ihr auto zu holen.
> 
> brauchen ja nicht viele sein, da ja nicht alle zeitgleich wieder zum start fahren.



Ich finde das ging schon. 
Ich bin nach dem Rennen auch wieder gemütlich zurück gefahren und war dann auch nicht übermäßig verschwitzt als ich am Auto ankam. 
Sogar das Trikot war komplett wieder trocken. 

Aber die hatten ja am Start schon alles wieder weggerissen. Nichtmal die Toilette war noch da.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (26. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf den letzten Kilometern immer mal wieder jemanden mit nem roten Specialized Epic neben mir. Mit Carbonstarrgabel.
> Warst du das?


 

Ne, ich habe ein weiß rotes Cube Reaction.

Die Bilder sind ja mal gut geworden!
Irgendwie sehe ich auf jedem Bild aus, als währe ich den 100er gefahren !


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich finde das ging schon.
> Ich bin nach dem Rennen auch wieder gemütlich zurück gefahren und war dann auch nicht übermäßig verschwitzt als ich am Auto ankam.
> Sogar das Trikot war komplett wieder trocken.
> 
> Aber die hatten ja am Start schon alles wieder weggerissen. Nichtmal die Toilette war noch da.



gehen tut das, sicher.
nehme mir immer einen kanister wasser mit, aber eine dusche wäre trotzdem angenehmer.

das wetter kann ja auch mal ganz anders sein, und man ist nur noch voll mit schlamm.


fand es auch erschreckend als ich wieder zum start kam. sah aus wie ausgestorben.


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2010)

Ok, ich seh das vielleicht auch aus nem falschen Blickwinkel.
Hab zum Start nen Anfahrweg von 15 Minuten. 
Da sitzt man dann nicht stundenlang stinkend im Auto.


----------



## tranquillity (26. April 2010)

Eisensau schrieb:


> Eine Sache liegt mir abe rnoch auf dem Herzen:
> 
> Als wir zum Ende des Rennens auf die 30er Starter aufgeschlossen sind, gab es an einigen technischeren Abschnitten wüste Beschimpfungen einiger meiner Mitstreiter. Einige scheinen zu vergessen das sie auch mal mit dem Sport angefangen haben und das die 30er auch Startgeld bezahlt haben.
> 
> ...



Was ich problematisch finde: Anscheinend fahren immer mehr (Hobby)Biker die Rennen mit "Knopf" im Ohr, sprich mit Musikberieselung (jedenfalls habe ich in Sundern einige gesehen). Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt unmöglich. Denn im Rennen ist man, gerade in den von dir beschriebenen Situationen, absolut auf sein Gehör angewiesen (außer man hat hinten Augen). Man gefährdet sich und andere.


----------



## MTBAlex (26. April 2010)

Also für mich war das mein erstes MTB Rennen. Daher bin ich nur 30 km gefahren und ich muss sagen Kompliment an die "Profis" die 55 oder 100 gefahren seit. Ich fand den Umgang super fair. Ich hab halt versucht so gut wie möglich Platz zu machen und hab glaub ich, nur einmal jemand behindert und daran war ich nicht mal selbst Schuld. Da ist jemand auf den schlammigen Steilstück aus dem Tritt gekommen und ich musste abspringen. War blöd hab mich dann aber an den Rand verpisst. Ansonsten fand ich es super wenn von hinten klare Ansagen kamen. War voll ok. Ansonsten musste ich halt auch machmal hinter jemand warten, aber meist gabs dann gleich ne Gelegenheit zum überholen.
Die Organisation fand ich super, allerdings find ich es auch blöd dass die 55/100 auf die 30er auffahren. Ich musste mich die ganze letzte Drittel fast nur drauf konzentrieren nicht im Weg zu fahren, insbesondere bei den technischeren Passage ist das blöd. Vielleicht sollte der Start - Zeitabstand einfach größer sein.


----------



## USB (26. April 2010)

... du brauchst dich gar nicht so bemühen ! Bleib einfach da wo du bist dann passiert am wenigsten . Es ist immer Platz für zwei auf der Strecke auch wenn wir mal neben in den Dreck oder ins Holz müssen . 

Einfach ruhig bleiben & da bleiben wo man ist als Anfänger. Wir erledigen den Rest . 

Gruss



MTBAlex schrieb:


> Also für mich war das mein erstes MTB Rennen. Daher bin ich nur 30 km gefahren und ich muss sagen Kompliment an die "Profis" die 55 oder 100 gefahren seit. Ich fand den Umgang super fair. Ich hab halt versucht so gut wie möglich Platz zu machen und hab glaub ich, nur einmal jemand behindert und daran war ich nicht mal selbst Schuld. Da ist jemand auf den schlammigen Steilstück aus dem Tritt gekommen und ich musste abspringen. War blöd hab mich dann aber an den Rand verpisst. Ansonsten fand ich es super wenn von hinten klare Ansagen kamen. War voll ok. Ansonsten musste ich halt auch machmal hinter jemand warten, aber meist gabs dann gleich ne Gelegenheit zum überholen.
> Die Organisation fand ich super, allerdings find ich es auch blöd dass die 55/100 auf die 30er auffahren. Ich musste mich die ganze letzte Drittel fast nur drauf konzentrieren nicht im Weg zu fahren, insbesondere bei den technischeren Passage ist das blöd. Vielleicht sollte der Start - Zeitabstand einfach größer sein.


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2010)

Die, die fahren können und um Plätze fahren, wissen schon, wie sie überholen , die überholen dann auch dort, wo nicht die Idelallinie ist. Also keine Panik, ich habe mich daran auch erstmal gewöhnen müssen.




MTBAlex schrieb:


> Also für mich war das mein erstes MTB Rennen. Daher bin ich nur 30 km gefahren und ich muss sagen Kompliment an die "Profis" die 55 oder 100 gefahren seit. Ich fand den Umgang super fair. Ich hab halt versucht so gut wie möglich Platz zu machen und hab glaub ich, nur einmal jemand behindert und daran war ich nicht mal selbst Schuld. Da ist jemand auf den schlammigen Steilstück aus dem Tritt gekommen und ich musste abspringen. War blöd hab mich dann aber an den Rand verpisst. Ansonsten fand ich es super wenn von hinten klare Ansagen kamen. War voll ok. Ansonsten musste ich halt auch machmal hinter jemand warten, aber meist gabs dann gleich ne Gelegenheit zum überholen.
> Die Organisation fand ich super, allerdings find ich es auch blöd dass die 55/100 auf die 30er auffahren. Ich musste mich die ganze letzte Drittel fast nur drauf konzentrieren nicht im Weg zu fahren, insbesondere bei den technischeren Passage ist das blöd. Vielleicht sollte der Start - Zeitabstand einfach größer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2010)

ich muss ja auch zugeben dass ich nicht zimperlich gefahren bin, aber was sich manche leute aufregen wenn man sie an ungünstigen stellen überholt verstehe ich auch manchmal nicht.

wenn ich mir sicher bin ich komme dran vorbei ohne den anderen zu gefährden, dann überhole ich. das problem ist nur, dass sich der langsamere meist etwas erschreckt und nicht einfach auch seiner linie bleibt.

bei mir gabs dieses jahr einige solcher situationen, besonders in der anfangsphase wo das feld noch dicht zusammen war.
habe in meinem block ganz hinten gestanden, da ich erst 10 minuten vor dem start in die aufstellung gefahren bin, und musste dann von ca. platz 800 nach vorne.


----------



## tranquillity (27. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bei mir gabs dieses jahr einige solcher situationen, besonders in der anfangsphase wo das feld noch dicht zusammen war.
> habe in meinem block ganz hinten gestanden, da ich erst 10 minuten vor dem start in die aufstellung gefahren bin, und musste dann von ca. platz 800 nach vorne.



Das ist leider eins der Hauptprobleme in Sundern-Hagen. So gut die Orga auch war, in diesem Punkt ist sie *absolut unbefriedigend* .

 Ich weiß nicht warum, aber sie kriegen es nicht hin, eine Startaufstellung nach der letztjährigen Platzierung zu machen. Während man lediglich die GESAMT-Plätze 1-30 vorne hin stellt, hat man massenweise sehr gute Leute in den letzten Startblock gesetzt. Dass die dann am Anfang Gas geben müssen/wollen/können um nach vorne zu fahren ist logisch. Dass dabei gefährliche Situationen entstehen ist eigentlich unvermeidbar. Ich kenne Leute, die fahren nicht mehr nach Sundern, weil sie es leid sind dass die dort keine gescheite Startaufstellung hinbekommen. (Früher war es übrigens noch schlimmer, da waren noch nicht mal die Plätze 1-30 vorn.) Dabei hat jeder mehr Spaß am Rennen, wenn die Aufstellung ungefähr der Leistungsstärke entspricht: Die Schnelleren brauchen keine gefährlichen Überholmanöver zu starten und müssen nicht durchs Feld hetzen, die Langsameren werden nicht plötzlich überholt oder gar geschnitten.

Naja, so bleibt eben immer noch Innovationspotential für die Zukunft ...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. April 2010)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Das ist leider eins der Hauptprobleme in Sundern-Hagen. So gut die Orga auch war, in diesem Punkt ist sie *absolut unbefriedigend* .
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber sie kriegen es nicht hin, eine Startaufstellung nach der letztjährigen Platzierung zu machen. Während man lediglich die GESAMT-Plätze 1-30 vorne hin stellt, hat man massenweise sehr gute Leute in den letzten Startblock gesetzt. Dass die dann am Anfang Gas geben müssen/wollen/können um nach vorne zu fahren ist logisch. Dass dabei gefährliche Situationen entstehen ist eigentlich unvermeidbar. Ich kenne Leute, die fahren nicht mehr nach Sundern, weil sie es leid sind dass die dort keine gescheite Startaufstellung hinbekommen. (Früher war es übrigens noch schlimmer, da waren noch nicht mal die Plätze 1-30 vorn.) Dabei hat jeder mehr Spaß am Rennen, wenn die Aufstellung ungefähr der Leistungsstärke entspricht: Die Schnelleren brauchen keine gefährlichen Überholmanöver zu starten und müssen nicht durchs Feld hetzen, die Langsameren werden nicht plötzlich überholt oder gar geschnitten.
> 
> Naja, so bleibt eben immer noch Innovationspotential für die Zukunft ...



So dann verstehe ich nicht warum die die schnell können/müssen/wollen net einfach das Startgeld rechzeitig überweisen und vorne stehen?

Das kann doch jeder selbst beeinflussen, und braucht dann nicht heulen wenn er hinten steht. Wenn der Startblock ne stunde offen ist und ich 2 min vor dem Start angeeiert komme sollen die anderen warscheinlich noch ne Gasse bilden? Also Leute gibt es. Fahrt doch mit Moses auffem Tandem
oder eröffnet nen Konto bei der Volksbank.. Bringt warscheinlich mehr..


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> So dann verstehe ich nicht warum die die schnell können/müssen/wollen net einfach das Startgeld rechzeitig überweisen und vorne stehen?
> 
> Das kann doch jeder selbst beeinflussen, und braucht dann nicht heulen wenn er hinten steht. Wenn der Startblock ne stunde offen ist und ich 2 min vor dem Start angeeiert komme sollen die anderen warscheinlich noch ne Gasse bilden? Also Leute gibt es. Fahrt doch mit Moses auffem Tandem
> oder eröffnet nen Konto bei der Volksbank.. Bringt warscheinlich mehr..


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. April 2010)

Man kann sich doch jederzeit eine Lizenz nehmen, dann kommt man automatisch in den ersten Startblock. Was regt man sich da als Hobbyfahrer auf? Wenn schon, dann richtig. Siehr halt dann wohl optisch in der Ergebnisliste nicht mehr so toll aus.

Hatte keinerlei Probleme mit den 30ern, wenn ich nicht sicher für uns beide vorbeikomme, dann warte ich halt 3 Sekunden. Auf dem Kurs gab es wohl genug Platz. Wenn man damit nicht klarkommt, könnte man ja auf Einzelzeitfahren umsteigen.


----------



## hefra (27. April 2010)

Richtig, wer meint er wäre so schnell, dass er vorne stehen muss hat zwei Möglichkeiten:
Top 30 Gesamt fahren oder Lizenz ziehen. 

Ich empfinde die ganzen einzelnen Klassen übrigens als überflüssig. M/W ist gut, keine Frage von mir aus auch noch Liz und Fun aber alles andere ist doch Quatsch... macht doch grade den Reiz am Marathon aus, dass man gegen alle Klassen fährt. Altersklasse juckt mich relativ wenig... 
Der Gedanken das die einzelnen Top 10 jetzt vorne starten führt das doch nur zu Chaos. Der Leistungsunterschied ist halt zwischen den verschiedenen Klassen zu groß.

Außerdem Fun ist Fun, wer mehr Ehrgeiz hat zieh doch bitte eine Lizenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. April 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch jederzeit eine Lizenz nehmen, dann kommt man automatisch in den ersten Startblock. Was regt man sich da als Hobbyfahrer auf? Wenn schon, dann richtig. Siehr halt dann wohl optisch in der Ergebnisliste nicht mehr so toll aus.
> 
> Hatte keinerlei Probleme mit den 30ern, wenn ich nicht sicher für uns beide vorbeikomme, dann warte ich halt 3 Sekunden. Auf dem Kurs gab es wohl genug Platz. Wenn man damit nicht klarkommt, könnte man ja auf Einzelzeitfahren umsteigen.



In Sundern ist es der Block 2 übrigens, und es gibt noch nichtmal ne Lizenzwertung in der man sich blamieren könnte. Nur gesamt und ak wird gewertet. 
Im grunde alles heisse Luft...


----------



## Fahrnix (27. April 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> In Sundern ist es der Block 2 übrigens, und es gibt noch nichtmal ne Lizenzwertung in der man sich blamieren könnte. Nur gesamt und ak wird gewertet.
> Im grunde alles heisse Luft...



Manchmal kommt es mir vor, das einige ambitionierte Fahre sich gegen die Lizenz entscheiden um sich hier und da das Taschengeld zu erhöhen .

Das dann eine gewisse Anspannung entsteht und man unbedingt überholen will oder "muss" um dran zu bleiben ist doch klar.

Am besten handelt man genau so wie man selbst behandelt werden will. 

Wenn man meint man ist an der Spitze der "Nahrungskette" sollte man ein bisschen Demut bewahren. Das macht dann sogar sympathisch .

Gruß


----------



## Wave (27. April 2010)

M5PWR schrieb:


> War gut organisiert und habe nur 2 Kritikpunkte:
> 
> ich muss nach dem Rennen noch 3,60 Euro für ne Portion Nudeln bezahlen ?  Hallooo, geht`s noch ? Nudeln mit Soße kosten im Einkauf keine 50 Cent und das könnte man ja wohl noch ins Startpaket mit reinpacken. Lasst lieber das
> Malzbier weg - klebt eh nur.
> ...



Hey Maik, ich weiss selber was Nudeln im Einkauf kosten, allerdings solltest du mal ein wenig Preise vergleichen. Dann wirst du sehen dass 3,60 für Nudel noch im unteren Mittelfeld der Nudelpreise bei Marathons rangieren.

Außerdem denke ich mal dass das obligatorische Malzbier eine Gabe des Sponsors ist, was weder eingekauft werden muss und wo auch kein Gewinn dran gemacht wird.


----------



## Wave (27. April 2010)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Das ist leider eins der Hauptprobleme in Sundern-Hagen. So gut die Orga auch war, in diesem Punkt ist sie *absolut unbefriedigend* .
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber sie kriegen es nicht hin, eine Startaufstellung nach der letztjährigen Platzierung zu machen. Während man lediglich die GESAMT-Plätze 1-30 vorne hin stellt, hat man massenweise sehr gute Leute in den letzten Startblock gesetzt. Dass die dann am Anfang Gas geben müssen/wollen/können um nach vorne zu fahren ist logisch. Dass dabei gefährliche Situationen entstehen ist eigentlich unvermeidbar. Ich kenne Leute, die fahren nicht mehr nach Sundern, weil sie es leid sind dass die dort keine gescheite Startaufstellung hinbekommen. (Früher war es übrigens noch schlimmer, da waren noch nicht mal die Plätze 1-30 vorn.) Dabei hat jeder mehr Spaß am Rennen, wenn die Aufstellung ungefähr der Leistungsstärke entspricht: Die Schnelleren brauchen keine gefährlichen Überholmanöver zu starten und müssen nicht durchs Feld hetzen, die Langsameren werden nicht plötzlich überholt oder gar geschnitten.
> 
> Naja, so bleibt eben immer noch Innovationspotential für die Zukunft ...



In Sundern Gab es schon immer die Regelung dass zumindest die Lizenzfahrer vorne stehen durften.
Klar gibt es Ausnahmen aber ich denke doch dass der Ansatz "Lizenzfahrer = Schnell" im großen und ganzen stimmt und so doch zu einer schon recht gerechten Startplatzvergabe führt. 
Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht wie man das Problem noch weiter eingrenzen kann, außer vllt die Startblöcke kleiner zu machen. 
Und dann? Wirklich flotte Jungs nach hinten weil sie letztes Jahr nicht gefahren sind dafür aber 200er Platzierungen nach vorne weil sie ja letztes Jahr schon am Start waren? Wie stellt du persönlich dir denn eine bessere und gerechtere Lösung vor?

Im Endeffekt kann ich aber auch nur noch zitieren: 





Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> So dann verstehe ich nicht warum die die schnell können/müssen/wollen net einfach das Startgeld rechzeitig überweisen und vorne stehen?
> 
> Das kann doch jeder selbst beeinflussen, und braucht dann nicht heulen wenn er hinten steht. Wenn der Startblock ne stunde offen ist und ich 2 min vor dem Start angeeiert komme sollen die anderen warscheinlich noch ne Gasse bilden? Also Leute gibt es. Fahrt doch mit Moses auffem Tandem
> oder eröffnet nen Konto bei der Volksbank.. Bringt warscheinlich mehr..



Wer zuerst kommt, malt zu erst....Sei es bei der Anmeldung und vor allem bei der Aufstellung in den Startblock.


----------



## herrmann (27. April 2010)

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was sagen, die ersten Kilometer sind doch bei allen Veranstaltungen gleich, sobald vorne die ersten starten fangen hinten schon die Leute an zu drängeln. Der erste Kilometer hinterm Führungsfahrzeug ist in der Mitte des Feldes nur drängelei, einige quetschen sich gnadenlos durch, andere fahren über Bürgersteige und durch Vorgärten. Aber was solls, nach einer halben Stunden hat sich alles eingependelt, die schnellen sind vorne und langsamen hinten und man konnte doch gut fahren.
Ich fands gut, wie es in Sundern geregelt war.


----------



## M5PWR (27. April 2010)

Wave schrieb:


> Hey Maik, ich weiss selber was Nudeln im Einkauf kosten, allerdings solltest du mal ein wenig Preise vergleichen. Dann wirst du sehen dass 3,60 für Nudel noch im unteren Mittelfeld der Nudelpreise bei Marathons rangieren.
> 
> Außerdem denke ich mal dass das obligatorische Malzbier eine Gabe des Sponsors ist, was weder eingekauft werden muss und wo auch kein Gewinn dran gemacht wird.



Hey,
wenn meine nicht am Rennen teilgenommene Frau 3,60 für die Nudeln bezahlt ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.

Aber als Teilnehmer erwarte ich eine ordentliche, warme Zielverpflegung,
wie es auf jeder größeren Veranstaltung gemacht wird.  Das könnte man
auch als Fürsorgepflicht des Veranstalters machen; außerdem hinterläßt das einen guten Eindruck. Dafür kann man ja auch 1,- Euro mehr Startgeld nehmen.
Also denkt mal drüber nach.

Grüsse,

Maik


----------



## Wave (27. April 2010)

Danke für die konstruktive Kritik!

Als selbst aktiver Fahrer hab ich die ganze Zeit überlegt wo es noch warme Verpflegung gibt: außer Willingen fällt mir von den Marathons die ich gefahren bin nix ein! (Könnt mich gerne eines besseren belehren  )


----------



## M5PWR (27. April 2010)

Hm, 
fast alle die ich dieses Jahr fahre : außer Sundern + Wetter .

Schinderhannes,
Rhens,
TransalpChallenge.

Eigentlich alle außerhalb des Sauerlandes 


Grüsse,

Maik


----------



## Wave (27. April 2010)

Etappenrennen, Willingen und Co. zählen dank ihres exorbitanten Startgeldes nicht.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Sitze als Fahrer mit Draht zum Veranstalter selbst zwischen den Stühlen. Einerseits wuensche ich mir auch bessere/umfangreichere Bedingungen, aber anderseits weiss ich auch an welchen Aufwand bzw Kosten die ein oder andere Zugabe geknüpft ist.


----------



## Rumas (27. April 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die ganzen einzelnen Klassen übrigens als überflüssig. M/W ist gut, keine Frage von mir aus auch noch Liz und Fun aber alles andere ist doch Quatsch... macht doch grade den Reiz am Marathon aus, dass man gegen alle Klassen fährt. Altersklasse juckt mich relativ wenig...



gerade die Altersklassen sind doch interessant, da hat man doch mal die Möglichkeit  unter die ersten 20 zu kommen... wer kann sich den schon als Berufstätiger mit Familie  gegen halbprofesionelle Amateure oder gegen 10-15 Jahre Jüngere messen die in der Woche das trainieren was andere arbeiten....

auf die Gesamtwertung schaue ich höchstens mal um die Siegerzeit zu erfahren... ansonsten, uninteressant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (28. April 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> gerade die Altersklassen sind doch interessant, da hat man doch mal die Möglichkeit  unter die ersten 20 zu kommen... wer kann sich den schon als Berufstätiger mit Familie  gegen halbprofesionelle Amateure oder gegen 10-15 Jahre Jüngere messen die in der Woche das trainieren was andere arbeiten....
> 
> auf die Gesamtwertung schaue ich höchstens mal um die Siegerzeit zu erfahren... ansonsten, uninteressant



Zustimmung. In den USA gibt es z.B. noch viel mehr Klasseneinteilungen (nicht nur nach Alter sondern auch nach Stärke). D.h. auch jemand mit nicht so viel Trainingszeit und  -möglichkeiten kann in seiner Klasse mal auf dem Treppchen stehen. Bei einer bestimmten Anzahl an Erfolgen steigt man dann automatisch in die nächste Leistungsklasse auf.


----------



## __Stefan__ (28. April 2010)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Waldorfschule.

Würde mir dämlich vorkommen, in einer Altersgruppe mit zusätzlicher Leistungseinteilung (vielleicht noch Regionaleinteilung, Fahrradeinteilung (26er, 29er, HT, FS, SS, ...beliebig kombinierbar) ...) bei dann fünf Leuten auf dem Treppchen zu stehen. Ist ungefähr so viel wert, wie diese Urkunden zum Selberausdrucken. 

Man sollte halt seine Leistung selber einschätzen können.


----------



## tranquillity (28. April 2010)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> So dann verstehe ich nicht warum die die schnell können/müssen/wollen net einfach das Startgeld rechzeitig überweisen und vorne stehen?



Die können ja nicht überall schnell sein 
Im Ernst: Nicht jeder kann ein Jahr im Voraus planen und entscheidet sich schonmal gerne spontan. Oder man ist sich noch nicht über die Streckenlänge sicher und wartet erst mal den Trainingsstand ab ....



Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Das kann doch jeder selbst beeinflussen, und braucht dann nicht heulen wenn er hinten steht. Wenn der Startblock ne stunde offen ist und ich 2 min vor dem Start angeeiert komme sollen die anderen warscheinlich noch ne Gasse bilden? Also Leute gibt es. Fahrt doch mit Moses auffem Tandem
> oder eröffnet nen Konto bei der Volksbank.. Bringt warscheinlich mehr..



Von heulen war nicht die Rede und außerdem brauchst du hier nicht wie bei rtl2 rumzumaulen. Mir ging es v.a. um die Sicherheitsaspekte.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Man kann sich doch jederzeit eine Lizenz nehmen, dann kommt man automatisch in den ersten Startblock. Was regt man sich da als Hobbyfahrer auf? Wenn schon, dann richtig. Siehr halt dann wohl optisch in der Ergebnisliste nicht mehr so toll aus.
> 
> Hatte keinerlei Probleme mit den 30ern, wenn ich nicht sicher für uns beide vorbeikomme, dann warte ich halt 3 Sekunden. Auf dem Kurs gab es wohl genug Platz. Wenn man damit nicht klarkommt, könnte man ja auf Einzelzeitfahren umsteigen.



"Wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt dann geht doch in die DDR ..." So hört sich deine Argumentation an. 
Vielleicht will aber nicht jeder eine Lizenz lösen für die paar Rennen, die er im Jahr fährt? Und wenn er dann trotzdem schnell ist?




Wave schrieb:


> In Sundern Gab es schon immer die Regelung dass zumindest die Lizenzfahrer vorne stehen durften.
> Klar gibt es Ausnahmen aber ich denke doch dass der Ansatz "Lizenzfahrer = Schnell" im großen und ganzen stimmt und so doch zu einer schon recht gerechten Startplatzvergabe führt.



Darum geht es auch nicht. Dass Lizenzfahrer immer im 1. Block stehen sollten ist klar. Dafür haben sie ja auch ihre Lizenz.



Wave schrieb:


> Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht wie man das Problem noch weiter eingrenzen kann, außer vllt die Startblöcke kleiner zu machen.
> Und dann? Wirklich flotte Jungs nach hinten weil sie letztes Jahr nicht gefahren sind dafür aber 200er Platzierungen nach vorne weil sie ja letztes Jahr schon am Start waren? Wie stellt du persönlich dir denn eine bessere und gerechtere Lösung vor?



In Daun wird die letztjährige Platzierung berücksichtigt, bzw. man gibt bei der Anmeldung seine Stärke an (auf Anfrage wird sogar berücksichtigt, wenn man wegen einer Panne viel Zeit verloren hat). In Grafschaft wird auch nach Letztjahresplatzierung gefahren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Oder man würde einen Block für die Trophy-Fahrer einrichten (z.B. 1-10 oder 20 pro AK). 

Wie gesagt, mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Sicherheitsaspekt, denn gerade die Startphase empfinde ich immer am gefährlichsten vom ganzen Rennen. Meist passieren hier auch üble Stürze auf Teer (dieses Jahr in Sundern ja auch!).


----------



## tranquillity (28. April 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Waldorfschule.
> .



Aha. Weil in der Waldorfschule keine Noten gegeben werden und somit *weniger* Vergleiche mit anderen möglich sind? Sehr logisch. Das entspricht ja wohl eher dem Vorschlag, gar keine Klasseneinteilungen zu machen.


----------



## hefra (28. April 2010)

Was soll denn das ganze bringen wenn nach Vorjahres Platzierung aufgestellt wird? Dann stehen die Leute die letztes Jahr nicht dabei waren ganz hinten. 
Zeit angeben ist auch klasse, dann geb ich Ramses Zeit an und stehe in der ersten Reihe oder wie?

Stürze auf Straße kommen leider immer vor und liegen zum größtem Teil an übermotivierten und vor allem unerfahrenen Teilnehmern. Interessanter Weiße kracht es vorne so gut wie nie. Da ändert auch eine andere Startaufstellung nichts dran. 
Läßt sich sehr gut bei den Straßen Jedermännern sehen... da wird nach Durchschnittstempo aufgestellt und es knallt ständig.


----------



## tranquillity (28. April 2010)

Die Zeit, die man hier herum diskutiert, sollte man besser zum Training nutzen. Dann zieht man am ersten Berg eh an allen vorbei und kann in der Startphase gemütlich und sicher mitschwimmen, gell? Es geht doch nur um den Spaß und nicht um irgendwelche Platzierungen, oder? Sonst ist es doch wie auf Arbeit ;-)
Immer locker bleiben...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. April 2010)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Die Zeit, die man hier herum diskutiert, sollte man besser zum Training nutzen. Dann zieht man am ersten Berg eh an allen vorbei und kann in der Startphase gemütlich und sicher mitschwimmen, gell? Es geht doch nur um den Spaß und nicht um irgendwelche Platzierungen, oder? Sonst ist es doch wie auf Arbeit ;-)
> Immer locker bleiben...


----------



## Wave (29. April 2010)

bin aber faul...


----------

